
Ultimate N00b SLIME/Emacs Cheat Sheet - pchristensen
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/public-beta-open-for-ultimate-n00b-slimeemacs-cheat-sheet/
======
pchristensen
Summary of my response to tons of comments (also in the comments section on
the page):

OK, here’s a summary of the things I’ll include in the next version. I’ll test
them on my own for a couple weeks before I repost it. Why wait a couple weeks
if people already recommended things? Because I still believe that an editor
is valuable, and I want to make I can 1) use these new things to make sure
they’re valuable, and 2) understand them enough to distill the essence into a
simple 1-pager.

Font - something that distinguishes between I and l (possibly Monaco, Consolas
and Bitstream Vera) and double check it.

Other formats - didn’t know the *nix format of choice so I was waiting for
someone to tell me. Not sure how plaintext would work (either one column
w/regular font or multiple w/fixed width font) but I’ll put that and an HTML
version up next time.

Paredit - recommended twice. Will investigate.

A few more commands regarding indenting, etc.

Refcard templates - never heard of them. I’ll take a look, thanks for the
reference, PL Hayes.

Responses: RET: didn’t include it because the docs said it “mostly does what
you think it does” and I agreed. M-. and M-, are on there under “Exploring”

------
pchristensen
I'm still updating it. If you have any insanely useful Emacs commands that a
new user should know, let me know and I'll try to squeeze them in.

~~~
cstejerean
Best cheat sheet I've seen so far. I really like the clean design and the
ability to squeeze a lot of shortcuts in there.

~~~
pchristensen
Thanks! I spent about as much time in excel tweaking borders, margins,
underlines, column width, spacers, etc and then getting it to fit on one page
as I did compiling the list to begin with!

I just got tired of so many crappy cheat sheets with ~20-30 commands in one
column that didn't even give you enough to operate. Plus they were all ugly.
Now there's one that's not :)

------
raju
Great job... I was thinking of going back to PCL this weekend, and this is
definitely useful... Thank you sir...

------
aneesh
You didn't include C-x ( to define a macro? I live off keyboard macros in
emacs.

------
ardit33
Good guide, but vim is still much better.
<http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html>

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I like vi better than emacs in general (it probably has to do with my learning
unix without X and basically vi was the only editor to use), but vi doesn't
work as an IDE for Common Lisp.

Vial (<http://common-lisp.net/project/vial/>) was started with that goal,
i.e., to provide SLIME-like functionality for vi but it's one of those still-
in-progress (and may never actually release anything useful) projects.

~~~
mqt
Brad Beveridge abandoned development on both vial and slim-vim. He conceded
and now uses emacs+vimpulse. [1]

Many people that come to Lisp from vi tend to be very hesistant to use emacs.
I spent weeks trying to use vilisp.vim and viper-mode but eventually learned
to live with emacs. It was worth it.

[http://www.lispniks.com/pipermail/slim-
vim/2007-May/000556.h...](http://www.lispniks.com/pipermail/slim-
vim/2007-May/000556.html)

~~~
kflasch
That's where I find myself now. I'm trying to bite the bullet and just use
emacs for daily tasks, but it's hard to switch!

------
edu
Awesome. Thank you very much :)

------
Xichekolas
Thank. You. Sir.

